# كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟



## girl_in_jesus (4 نوفمبر 2006)

سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟ تمنحك هذه السطور واحدا من أكبر مفاتيح الشخصية التي تدلك بشكل حقيقي على ما يدور في عقل من أمامك






1- ستعرف من خلال عينيه ما يفكر فيه حقيقة ،
 فإذا اتسع بؤبؤ العين وبدا للعيان فإن ذلك دليل على أنه سمع منك توا شيئا أسعده ، أما إذا ضاق بؤبؤ العين فالعكس هو الذي حدث ، وإذا ضاقت عيناه ربما يدل على أنك حدثته بشئ لا يصدقه وإذا اتجهت عينه إلى أعلى جهة اليمين فأنه ينشء صورة خيالية مستقبلية وأذا اتجه بعينه إلى أعلى اليسار فإنه يتذكر شيئا من الماضي له علاقة بالواقع الذي هو فيه وإذا نظر إلى أسفل فإنه يتحدث مع أحاسيسه وذاته حديثا خاصا ويشاور نفسه في موضوع ما 



2- الحواجب : 


إذا رفع المرء حاجبا واحدا فإن ذلك يدل على أنك قلت له شيئا إما أنه لا يصدقه أو يراه مستحيلا ، أما رفع كلا الحاجبين فإن ذلك يدل على المفاجأة . أما إذا قطب بين حاجبيه مع ابتسامة خفيفة فإنه يتعجب منك ولكنه لا يريد أن يكذبك واذا تكرر تحريك الحواجب فإنه مبهور ومتعجب من الكلام وموجات كلامك تدخل على دماغه بأكثر من شكل 



3- الأنف والأذنان : 



فإذا حك أنفه أو مرر يديه على أذنيه ساحبا إياهما بينما يقول لك إنه يفهم ما تريده فهذا يعني أنه متحير بخصوص ما تقوله ومن المحتمل انه لا يعلم مطلقا ما تريد منه أن يفعله . ووضع اليد أسف الأنف فوق الشفة العلية دليل أنه يخفي عنك شيئا ويخاف أن يظهر منه 



4- جبين الشخص : 



فإذا قطب جبينه وطأطأ رأسه للأرض في عبوس فإن ذلك يعني أنه متحير أو مرتبك أو أنه لا يحب سماع ما قلته توا ، أما إذا قطب جبينه ورفعه إلى أعلى فإن ذلك يدل على دهشته لما سمعه منك . 



5- الأكتاف : 



فعندما يهز الشخص كتفه فيعني انه لا يبالي بما تقول . 



6- الأصابع : 


نقر الشخص بأصابعه على ذراع المقعد أو على المكتب يشير إلى العصبية أو عدم الصبر 



7- وعندما يربت الشخص بذراعيه على صدره : 


فهذا يعني أن هذا الشخص يحاول عزل نفسه عن الآخرين أو يدل على أنه خائف بالفعل منك . 



هذه الإشارات السبع تعطيك فكرة عن لغة الجسد ككل وكيف يمكن استخدامها ليس فقط في إبراز قوة شخصيتك ولكن التعرف فيما يفكر الآخرون بالرغم من محاولاتهم إخفاء ذلك.


----------



## artamisss (4 نوفمبر 2006)

* عارفه يا  جيرل انا بجد  هاكتب الموضوع  ده فى ورقه  ولما انزل  ميدان التجربه بجد هاجربها 
فعلا مابهزرش  اصل انا مبعرفش احكم على الى قدامى الحقيقه 
ميرسى ليكى عاوزين كمان يا جيرل *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*لما تجربى قوليلى 

ومرسيي لمرورك يا قمرر*


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا مووضوع جميل يابسمة بجد وانا كمان هاعمل زي ديانا بس مش هاكتب في ورقة وقلم التنكنولوجيا اتطورت دلوقتي اوي*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*على الموبيل بقي يا ناصح  مرسيي لمرورك *


----------



## tina_tina (5 نوفمبر 2006)

كلامك كله صح
ميرسى على الموضوع​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسيي لمرورك يا تينا*


----------



## artamisss (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*  هههههههههه  هو النظريه  يا جيرل انى لو عملت كده  هاقعد اركز فى عنين الناس 
وتبقى مصيبه  لو كان ولد هايفتكر حاجه غلط ولا بتاع تبقى كارثه 

وكل شويه اطلع الورقه اراجع    واقوله ثاونى  اثبت على الوضع  ده كده لحد ماشوف تحليلك 
ههههههههههه*


----------



## renohmk (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد ممكن الموضوع دة ممكن يكون صح لاكن مش مع كل الناس لان فى بعض الناس بيبقوا غامضين حتى فى الاشارات اللى انتا بتقولها فمتقدرش تحكم على تصرفاتهم الا من خلال التجربة الفعلية 
                                                                      شكرأ جدأ والرب يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (6 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل .....يلزمه ألتمرين ألمستمر .
يا ريت الكل يستفيد منه .....أصل بعض الزملاء ( أنا ما بقولش في المنتدى ) جابولي ( شللللللللللللل) .:smil13: 
الرب يباركك.


----------



## artamisss (6 نوفمبر 2006)

* هو ايه بؤبؤ العين ده مبدئيا علشان  حاولت ادور فى وش الناس اللى قدامى  النهارده ماعرفتش اتعرف على البؤبؤ  ده  هههههههه
*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> *  هههههههههه  هو النظريه  يا جيرل انى لو عملت كده  هاقعد اركز فى عنين الناس
> وتبقى مصيبه  لو كان ولد هايفتكر حاجه غلط ولا بتاع تبقى كارثه
> 
> وكل شويه اطلع الورقه اراجع    واقوله ثاونى  اثبت على الوضع  ده كده لحد ماشوف تحليلك
> ههههههههههه*



ههههههه ويا سلام بقي لو عمل حاجه مش موجود تحليل لها قولى له جرب حركه تانيه علشان افهمك هههههههههه:t33: 



> هو ايه بؤبؤ العين ده مبدئيا علشان حاولت ادور فى وش الناس اللى قدامى النهارده ماعرفتش اتعرف على البؤبؤ ده هههههههه



فى حد ميعرفش البؤبؤ بصى انا اعتقد انه الدويره الصغننه السوده دى اللى جوه العين
 والله اعلم


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2006)

> renhomek
> بجد ممكن الموضوع دة ممكن يكون صح لاكن مش مع كل الناس لان فى بعض الناس بيبقوا غامضين حتى فى الاشارات اللى انتا بتقولها فمتقدرش تحكم على تصرفاتهم الا من خلال التجربة الفعلية



*ممثلين بقي احنا بنتكلم على الناس الطبيعيه و  مرسيي لمرورك*

*ومرسيي لمرورك يا سمردلى وربنا يعينك على الزملاء الشلل ربنا معاك*


----------



## artamisss (6 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> ههههههه ويا سلام بقي لو عمل حاجه مش موجود تحليل لها قولى له جرب حركه تانيه علشان افهمك هههههههههه:t33:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   ياااااااااااااسلام عليكى ياختى  وانا هاقعد اركز فى عنين اللى قدامى  طب ده نص الشعب عنيه سوده 
 اشوف انا ازاى بقى ها  امسك كشاف على عنيه 

ولا بقى لو كان ولد  هايقول عليا  مجنونه يا مجنونه  مالهاش حل تالت
لو فى واحده بتحب جديد  ممكن تعمل كده فى عنين حيببها 
بس اوعى تفختي البؤبؤ 
ياخراااااااابى على الشللللللل:a82:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> ياااااااااااااسلام عليكى ياختى  وانا هاقعد اركز فى عنين اللى قدامى  طب ده نص الشعب عنيه سوده
> اشوف انا ازاى بقى ها  امسك كشاف على عنيه
> 
> ولا بقى لو كان ولد  هايقول عليا  مجنونه يا مجنونه  مالهاش حل تالت
> ...



:a82: مساء الجنان بقي

هى دى اللغه بقي اعرفى  ناس عنيهم ملونه مش مشكلتنا :smil12: 

بس تعرفى شكلك هيبقي جامد بصراحه لو مسكتى كشاف وحطتيه فى عين كل واحد شويه :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Bino (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل بس هل الكلام ده ليه مراجع نفسيه و لا بالفهلوه كده !!!!!*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> *موضوع جميل بس هل الكلام ده ليه مراجع نفسيه و لا بالفهلوه كده !!!!!*



انا نقالاه من موقع لتحليلات نفسيه بصراحه:new2:


----------



## bent_yaso3 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل اوى يا جيرو 
وعلى فكره كلامك ده بيدرسوه فى حاجه اسمها
كورسات المهارات البيعيه
ودى بيدرسوها الناس الى بيشتغلوا فى السيلز
لان المعلومات البسيطه دى مهمه اوى لانها بتعرفه اذا كان كسب العميل ولا لأ
صفقات بالملايين احيانا بيعتمد نجاحها على اشاره من دول
لان البائع مش بيكون بس مركز فى اشارات العميل
لأ كمان بيركز فى لغه الجسد الى صادره منه شخصيا الى ممكن يخدع بيها العميل
لغه الجسد مهمه جدا احفظوها ودربوا نفسكم عليها لانها مهمه جدا
فى الحياه العمليه سواء فى المقابله الشخصيه للحصول على عمل
كسب ثقه المدير او فى نجاح البزنس.


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسيي يا  بنت يسوع لمرورك ولافادتك *


----------



## Bino (8 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> انا نقالاه من موقع لتحليلات نفسيه بصراحه:new2:


طب ما تكملى جميلك بقى و ادينى اسم موقعين تلاته بتوع علم نفس لحسن انا غاوى الموضيع بصراحه برضه:yaka:


----------



## artamisss (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*حلوة قوى  افضل قاعده انا فى الانتر فيو  بقى عماله ابحلق فى وش الرجل  هايروح قايل لوحده مرفوض  هههههههه 
من غير ما اتسئل حتى *


----------



## Coptic Man (8 نوفمبر 2006)

> 3- الأنف


 
- في نقطة كمان عرفتها من علم النفس يا جيرل

اني اللي بيمسك منخيره او يحركها وهو بيتكلم بايده

بيكون في الغالب بنسبة 90% كاذب

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسيي لمعلوماتك يا مينا وشكرا لمرورك*


----------



## امة الرب (19 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع حلو
شكرا


----------



## free_adam (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا يا جيرل علي الموضوع الجامد دة .... و فعلا زي ما بنت يسوع قالت ، لغة الجسد دي او ال body language*
*مهمة جدا بالنسبة للتعامل بين الناس خاصة المشتغلين بمجال البيع ... انا فعلا شخصيا طبيعة شغلي خلتني اعرف الموضوع دة .. و علي فكرة الموضوع مش انك تتلقي ال body language من اللي قدامك بس ...لكنها كمان لازمة علشان تقنعي اللي قدامك بحاجة معينة و علي فكرة ال presentation skills لغة الجسد بتمثل منها 55% بينما ال صوت يمثل 38%*
*و الكلمات نفسها اللي بتتقال لا تمثل سوي 7% .....يعني من الأخر علشان تقنع اللي قدامك بحاجة مش مهم الكلام نفسة اللي انت عايزة تقوله لكن المهم اداء جسمك التعبيري او ال body language*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسيي لمروركم

حلو كلامك جدا يا فرى ادم بس انت فين بقالك فتره مبتدخلش*


----------



## free_adam (25 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *مرسيي لمروركم*
> 
> *حلو كلامك جدا يا فرى ادم بس انت فين بقالك فتره مبتدخلش*


*ربنا يخليكي يا جيرل علي زوققك ...انا فعلا مقصر شويه اليومين دول ... الوقت مضغوط شوية ...لكن ربنا يسهل هشارك معاكوا برده ....صليلي*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*صلاوات العدرا والقديسين معاك وتقدر ترتب وقتك  وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## mrmr120 (25 يوليو 2007)

*كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

​
سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟ تمنحك هذه السطور واحدا من أكبر مفاتيح الشخصية التي تدلك بشكل حقيقي على ما يدور في عقل من أمامك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






1- ستعرف من خلال عينيه ما يفكر فيه حقيقة ، فإذا اتسع بؤبؤ العين وبدا للعيان فإن ذلك دليل على أنه سمع منك توا شيئا أسعده ، أما إذا ضاق بؤبؤ العين فالعكس هو الذي حدث ، وإذا ضاقت عيناه ربما يدل على أنك حدثته بشئ لا يصدقه وإذا اتجهت عينه إلى أعلى جهة اليمين فأنه ينشء صورة خيالية مستقبلية وأذا اتجه بعينه إلى أعلى اليسار فإنه يتذكر شيئا من الماضي له علاقة بالواقع الذي هو فيه وإذا نظر إلى أسفل فإنه يتحدث مع أحاسيسه وذاته حديثا خاصا ويشاور نفسه في موضوع ما 



2- الحواجب : 

إذا رفع المرء حاجبا واحدا فإن ذلك يدل على أنك قلت له شيئا إما أنه لا يصدقه أو يراه مستحيلا ، أما رفع كلا الحاجبين فإن ذلك يدل على المفاجأة . أما إذا قطب بين حاجبيه مع ابتسامة خفيفة فإنه يتعجب منك ولكنه لا يريد أن يكذبك واذا تكرر تحريك الحواجب فإنه مبهور ومتعجب من الكلام وموجات كلامك تدخل على دماغه بأكثر من شكل 



3- الأنف والأذنان : 


فإذا حك أنفه أو مرر يديه على أذنيه ساحبا إياهما بينما يقول لك إنه يفهم ما تريده فهذا يعني أنه متحير بخصوص ما تقوله ومن المحتمل انه لا يعلم مطلقا ما تريد منه أن يفعله . ووضع اليد أسف الأنف فوق الشفة العلية دليل أنه يخفي عنك شيئا ويخاف أن يظهر منه 



4- جبين الشخص : 



فإذا قطب جبينه وطأطأ رأسه للأرض في عبوس فإن ذلك يعني أنه متحير أو مرتبك أو أنه لا يحب سماع ما قلته توا ، أما إذا قطب جبينه ورفعه إلى أعلى فإن ذلك يدل على دهشته لما سمعه منك . 


5- الأكتاف : 



فعندما يهز الشخص كتفه فيعني انه لا يبالي بما تقول . 



6- الأصابع : 



نقر الشخص بأصابعه على ذراع المقعد أو على المكتب يشير إلى العصبية أو عدم الصبر 



7- وعندما يربت الشخص بذراعيه على صدره : 



فهذا يعني أن هذا الشخص يحاول عزل نفسه عن الآخرين أو يدل على أنه خائف بالفعل منك . 



هذه الإشارات السبع تعطيك فكرة عن لغة الجسد ككل وكيف يمكن استخدامها ليس فقط في إبراز قوة شخصيتك ولكن التعرف فيما يفكر الآخرون بالرغم من محاولاتهم إخفاء ذلك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .​​

منقووووووووول
​


----------



## meri (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

هو فعلا ممكن صح
بس فى شخصية صعب جدا ان تقدرى تعرافيها

وعلى فكرة المظهر خداع

وانا مجربها بحكم دراستى وعملى

وشكرررررررررررررااااااااااااااا
على الموضوع


----------



## mrmr120 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

مرسى ياميرى ياقمر
فعلا فى ناس ممكن تدخدعى فيهم​


----------



## potros2013 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

أرجو الرد


----------



## blackguitar (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

*كلام جميل اوى بس الموضوع ده عاوز حد تانى يراقب حركات اللى قدامك غيرك ههههههههه*
*وبعدين هل دى قاعده عامه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## mrmr120 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يابلاك وابقى انا اجى ارقبك مش مشكلة​


----------



## artamisss (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

 ده على اساس بقى ان انا هافضل سااااااااااكته  وهو نازل لت وعجن  وبعدين انا يا فهم اشارات وشه وجسمه ياما اركز فى الكلام اللى بيقوله  ده ايه العيشه دى هههههههههههه

احنا نركب كامير افيديو   احسن 
بس دى عاوزة خبرة ومماااااااااارسه


----------



## mrmr120 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

هههههههههههه
حلوة فكرة الكاميرا دى ياديانا 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## meraaa (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

* ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع 
بس مش متهيالى ان دى قاعده عامه فى بعض الناس مابتعملش الحركات دى وهى بتتكلم 
عندى استفسار يامرمورة ماذا تعنى كلمه بؤبؤ هههههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## mrmr120 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

هى مش قاعدة عامة ياحاجة ميرا
هههههههههههههههههه
وبؤبؤ الى انا اعرفها والله اعلم مكن تطلع حاجة تانى 
ان البؤبؤ العين
ههههههههههههههههه
الله اعلم بقى صح ولا غلط 
ميرسى ياقمر لمرورك​


----------



## kalabalaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

انا شايفة فعلا ان التصرفات فعلا بتحصل كتير بس مش ممكن يكون ليها معنى تانى او حركة من دول لازمة عند شخص وبيعملها علطول ............. يعنى ممكن 
بس حقيقى موضوع جميل هنستفيد منة كتير >-


----------



## mrmr120 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

ميرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ياكالابالا​


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

*مرسى كتير على الموضوع الهايل ده يا مرمر  الرب يباركك 
وعلى فكره كلامك صح بنسبه عاليه وعموما انت ممكن تكتشفى الكثير عن الاشخاص
وما يفكرون به من غير التحدث معهم وذلك من خلال تلك الايماءات وبعض اخر كتييييير
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mrmr120 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

ميرسى ياابن يسوع لردك الجميل دة​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

الموضوع تحفة بس متهيالي انة هيجي بالممارسة 
بس ممكن ابص علي عنين واحدة اشوفها بتعمل اية 
تفتكر اني معجب بيها
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## mrmr120 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الاخرين وانت صامت*

هههههههههه
لالالالالالالا
مش اوى كدة انك اول لما تبوص تفكتر انك معجب لية هى ولا هو
هبل ولا حاجة
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى اوى اوى اوى ليكو يايويو​


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟*

كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟
سبع إشارات تعلمك لغة الجسد فهل تتقنها؟ تمنحك هذه السطور واحدا من أكبر مفاتيح الشخصية التي تدلك بشكل حقيقي على ما يدور في عقل من أمامك
1- العيون :
ستعرف من خلال عينيه ما يفكر فيه حقيقة ، فإذا اتسع بؤبؤ العين وبدا للعيان فإن ذلك دليل على أنه سمع منك توا شيئا أسعده ، أما إذا ضاق بؤبؤ العين فالعكس هو الذي حدث ، وإذا ضاقت عيناه ربما يدل على أنك حدثته بشئ لا يصدقه وإذا اتجهت عينه إلى أعلى جهة اليمين فأنه ينشء صورة خيالية مستقبلية وأذا اتجه بعينه إلى أعلى اليسار فإنه يتذكر شيئا من الماضي له علاقة بالواقع الذي هو فيه وإذا نظر إلى أسفل فإنه يتحدث مع أحاسيسه وذاته حديثا خاصا ويشاور نفسه في موضوع ما

2- الحواجب :
إذا رفع المرء حاجبا واحدا فإن ذلك يدل على أنك قلت له شيئا إما أنه لا يصدقه أو يراه مستحيلا ، أما رفع كلا الحاجبين فإن ذلك يدل على المفاجأة . أما إذا قطب بين حاجبيه مع ابتسامة خفيفة فإنه يتعجب منك ولكنه لا يريد أن يكذبك واذا تكرر تحريك الحواجب فإنه مبهور ومتعجب من الكلام وموجات كلامك تدخل على دماغه بأكثر من شكل

كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟

3- الأنف والأذنان :
فإذا حك أنفه أو مرر يديه على أذنيه ساحبا إياهما بينما يقول لك إنه يفهم ما تريده فهذا يعني أنه متحير بخصوص ما تقوله ومن المحتمل انه لا يعلم مطلقا ما تريد منه أن يفعله . ووضع اليد أسف الأنف فوق الشفة العلية دليل أنه يخفي عنك شيئا ويخاف أن يظهر منه
4- جبين الشخص :
فإذا قطب جبينه وطأطأ رأسه للأرض في عبوس فإن ذلك يعني أنه متحير أو مرتبك أو أنه لا يحب سماع ما قلته توا ، أما إذا قطب جبينه ورفعه إلى أعلى فإن ذلك يدل على دهشته لما سمعه منك .
5- الأكتاف :
فعندما يهز الشخص كتفه فيعني انه لا يبالي بما تقول .

6- الأصابع :
نقر الشخص بأصابعه على ذراع المقعد أو على المكتب يشير إلى العصبية أو عدم الصبر
7- عندما يربت الشخص بذراعيه على صدره :
فهذا يعني أن هذا الشخص يحاول عزل نفسه عن الآخرين أو يدل على أنه خائف بالفعل منك .

هذه الإشارات السبع تعطيك فكرة عن لغة الجسد ككل وكيف يمكن استخدامها ليس فقط في إبراز قوة شخصيتك ولكن التعرف فيما يفكر الآخرون بالرغم من محاولاتهم إخفاء ذلك..
المصدر: موقع العرب وصحيفة كل العرب​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟*



> أما إذا قطب بين حاجبيه مع ابتسامة خفيفة فإنه يتعجب منك ولكنه لا يريد أن يكذبك



دى حركتى على طول

ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا نهيسى بجد موضوع رائع​


----------



## firygorg (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟*

*​الف شكر معلومة جديدة الرب يباركك




​*


----------



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟*

شكرا ليك عالموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟*



ارووجة قال:


> شكرا ليك عالموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك


مرور فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا جدا


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟*



tasoni queena قال:


> دى حركتى على طول
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا نهيسى بجد موضوع رائع​


مرور غالى وكريم

منتهى تحياتى​


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟*



firygorg قال:


> *​الف شكر معلومة جديدة الرب يباركك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا للغايه
مرور فى منته الكرم​


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟*

بعد الاحيان الصمت اقوى

من الكلام
كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت ؟*

الصمت افضل بكثير من الكلام
موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل
وانا مبسوط انى عرفت كل هاد

شكرا الك اختنا العزيزة​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماتعرفيش اني اقدر 
اقرا افكارك 
ومن عنيكي اقولك كل اسرارك

طبيب روحاني حضرتك

هههههههههههههههههههه

اشكرك حبيبة قلبي 
girl in jesus 
بجد موضوع رااااااااائع 
ربنا يباركك


----------

